# What to do with this hair



## FrustratedinVegas (Oct 24, 2017)

I am Don, and I am new to woodworking. I have been cutting patterns with a scroll saw. A friend now gave me a picture of her teenage daughter to see if I could create it in wood. Problem is, she has long straight hair with a prat down the middle, and I don't know how to cut the hair, or not cut it. I really could us some sound advice.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome to Lumberjocks! Are you making a high contrast copy as your template? It might help to attach a copy of the image you are trying to cut (just click the *img *button above the text box to add a picture when you create a new reply).


----------

